# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Want big arms????

## Matt

For all those that want big arms.

To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and say 100lbs, your curling poundage should readily come up by 30lbs or so if you work hard enough on curls. This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100lbs to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70lbs to your bench press, for reps. This assumes you've put together a sound program and have worked hard on bench. That will add size to your triceps.

If your desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms you'll need to add 30lbs or more over your body, unless your arms are way behind the rest of you. Dont start thinking about 17inch arms or even 16inch arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160 or even 170lbs. Few people can get big arms without having a big body. Your unlikely to be one of the exceptions.

15 sets of arm flexor exercises and 15 sets of isolation tricep exercises with a few squats, deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthought will give you a great pump and attack the arms from all angles. However, it wont make your arms grow much, if at all, unless your already squating and benching big poundages, or are genetically gifted.

As your main structures come along in size and strenght (hip, thigh and back structure, and the pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size to. How can you bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding alot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift the house and row big weights without having the arm flexors, not to mention the shoulders and the upper back to go with those lifts. How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps without having alot of muscle all over your body.

The greater the development and strenght of the main muscular structures of the body, the greater the size and strenght potential of the smaller areas of the body. Think it through. Suppose you can only squat and deadlift 200lbs, and your arms measure 13inches. Your unlikely to add any more than half an in inch or so on them no matter how much arm specialization you put in. 

However, put some real effort into the squat and deadlift, together with the bench press and a few other major basic movements. Build up the poundages by 50% or more, to the point where you can squat 300lbs for over 10 reps and pack on 30lbs of muscle . Then unless you have an unusual arm structure, you should be able to get your arms to around 17inches. If you want 18inch arms, plan on having to squat more than a few reps with around 2 times bodyweight.

All of this arm development would have been achieved without a single concentration curl, without a single pushdown and without a single preacher curl. This lesson in priorities proves that the shortest distance between you and big arms is not a straight line to a curl bar.

Good luck

----------


## Gaspari1255

> For all those that want big arms.
> 
> To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and say 100lbs, your curling poundage should readily come up by 30lbs or so if you work hard enough on curls. This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100lbs to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70lbs to your bench press, for reps. This assumes you've put together a sound program and have worked hard on bench. That will add size to your triceps.
> 
> If your desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms you'll need to add 30lbs or more over your body, unless your arms are way behind the rest of you. Dont start thinking about 17inch arms or even 16inch arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160 or even 170lbs. Few people can get big arms without having a big body. Your unlikely to be one of the exceptions.
> 
> 15 sets of arm flexor exercises and 15 sets of isolation tricep exercises with a few squats, deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthought will give you a great pump and attack the arms from all angles. However, it wont make your arms grow much, if at all, unless your already squating and benching big poundages, or are genetically gifted.
> 
> As your main structures come along in size and strenght (hip, thigh and back structure, and the pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size to. How can you bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding alot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift the house and row big weights without having the arm flexors, not to mention the shoulders and the upper back to go with those lifts. How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps without having alot of muscle all over your body.
> ...


I think I see the point you are trying to make but the guy that curls and does good tricep exersizes, along with everything else....is going to have bigger arms than the guy who just benches, squats, and deads.

----------


## Matt

Could i please ask people who add to this thread to read it all and not just the last paragraph. The first paragraph clearly explains the importance of doing your main lifts AND ARM EXERCISES. 

I must also add that this piece wasnt written by me but by a man who has published many articles on the matter. Many studies also back this. The aim of this thread was to show people that spending 5 days aweek doing arms isnt the best way to go. Thanks

----------


## Amorphic

source of the article?

----------


## Matt

Stuart McRoberts

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Could i please ask people who add to this thread to read it all and not just the last paragraph. The first paragraph clearly explains the importance of doing your main lifts AND ARM EXERCISES. 
> 
> I must also add that this piece wasnt written by me but by a man who has published many articles on the matter. Many studies also back this. The aim of this thread was to show people that spending 5 days aweek doing arms isnt the best way to go. Thanks


I don't understand why you would post this thread first hand, as if you wrote it or something. It is an interesting read but it's not breaking news.

----------


## Matt

Eric Cressey and Lee Brown have also wrote similar articles.

----------


## Matt

No its not breaking news, its to help those that dont understand the importance of your main lifts. How many newbies on this board keep asking why their arms arnt growing, they post their program which almost always dosnt include squats, deadlifts ect, so for some i guess it is breaking news. Never did say i had wrote this.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> . However, it wont make your arms grow much, if at all, unless your already squating and benching big poundages, or are genetically gifted.


I understand what Stuart is saying. The term-"genetically gifted" plays a big factor with any body part. Those of you who have stubborn calves like myself know how frustrating it can be. Once again, the key to maxing out your genetic potential is with smart training. It's always taken both compound and isolation movements to excel as a bodybuilder. Short cuts to training sound great on paper but do not deliver the best of results.

----------


## Kale

> I understand what Stuart is saying. The term-"genetically gifted" plays a big factor with any body part. Those of you who have stubborn calves like myself know how frustrating it can be. Once again, the key to maxing out your genetic potential is with smart training. It's always taken both compound and isolation movements to excel as a bodybuilder. *Short cuts to training sound great on paper but do not deliver the best of results*.


Oh and hasnt 35 years in the gym taught me that lesson the hard way !!!

----------


## Matt

Just to add to this. An experiment was performed by a group of scientists in Denmark. First the scientists tested the arm strenght of a group of subjects and, subsequently, divided the subjects into two groups: One group trained only their arms (arm group), and the other group trained their arms and their legs (armleg group). Both groups spent the same amount of time training their arms, however the armleg group performed additional leg exercises to increase the concentration of circulating anabolic hormones, that is testosterone and growth hormone .(The amount of anabolic hormones in the blood will increase more if a large amount of muscle is exercised). At the end of the experiment, the scientists found that the arm group increased their arm strenght by 9 percent, while the armleg group increased their arm strenght by 37 percent. This study clearly shows the importance of recruiting a large muscle mass during resistance exercise.

----------


## boxer1

the way i've always looked at it is big compound movements to build the mass and isolation movements to define and sculp that mass.

----------


## FireGuy

> Could i please ask people who add to this thread to read it all and not just the last paragraph. The first paragraph clearly explains the importance of doing your main lifts AND ARM EXERCISES. 
> 
> I must also add that this piece wasnt written by me but by a man who has published many articles on the matter. Many studies also back this. The aim of this thread was to show people that spending 5 days aweek doing arms isnt the best way to go. Thanks


I knew it wasnt written by you the moment I saw it. You would never type that much knowing it would only add one post to your account!!

JK--Good read.

----------


## DSM4Life

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Diamonds08

My secret......do less. I try and tell all my buddies to do less for arms but they never listen cause they know it all. Yet, *I'm* the one with the 20 inch arms....ok 19 1/2! 

Do less, focus on intensity. I do around 6 sets for biceps after I do back and they are toasted!!! Same concept as the HIT training method. I do 1 set for chest on a HIT program and my shit is sore for 3-4 f-ing days. Oh well, they will learn the hard way....

----------


## DSM4Life

> My secret......do less. I try and tell all my buddies to do less for arms but they never listen cause they know it all. Yet, *I'm* the one with the 20 inch arms....ok 19 1/2! 
> 
> Do less, focus on intensity. I do around 6 sets for biceps after I do back and they are toasted!!! Same concept as the HIT training method. I do 1 set for chest on a HIT program and my shit is sore for 3-4 f-ing days. Oh well, they will learn the hard way....


I have given HIT a try for the past month or so and i am still continuing to make gains every trip to the gym, i am a believer. 

Less is more.

----------


## Diamonds08

> I have given HIT a try for the past month or so and i am still continuing to make gains every trip to the gym, i am a believer. 
> 
> Less is more.


Yeah, I followed the Ironman HIT routine to the "T" for a while a few years back. I liked it but I seemed to plateau really quick on that program. I got bigger and got strong as hell. I still preach that routine to everyone. I may go back to it after my next cycle. 

I like your approach though. Get them legs big and the rest will follow.

----------


## Matt

> I knew it wasnt written by you the moment I saw it. You would never type that much knowing it would only add one post to your account!!
> 
> JK--Good read.


You got me FireGuy.... I put another one about bulking in the diet forum, thought that was a good raed aswell lol... :LOL:

----------


## vic1778

> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Gross, two men Kissing..........EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKk.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Gross, two men Kissing..........EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKk.


Where at , i wanna join in ?!

----------


## Matt

> Gross, two men Kissing..........EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKk.


Stay out of my thread, idiot...

----------


## DSM4Life

> Stay out of my thread, idiot...

----------


## xnotoriousx

yes, less IS more, if you know what intensity is.

----------


## Red Forman

> No its not breaking news, its to help those that dont understand the importance of your main lifts. How many newbies on this board keep asking why their arms arnt growing, they post their program which almost always dosnt include squats, deadlifts ect, so for some i guess it is breaking news. Never did say i had wrote this.


 I remember reading this stuff back in the 80s & your right it needs to be adressed, newbies can easily miss this information & it helps when info like this is refreashed & brought to their attention.

----------


## jbm

Nice post MAD MATT.

----------


## Deltasaurus

this need a Bump GO MM.

----------


## illwillogical

I have to say I mostly agree with this. Some might not agree but a lot of times I don't even work biceps. Guys ask me what I do for arms all the time, my answer is pullups and heavy deadlifts or power cleans. There isn't any science behind it, when I do work biceps, its after my back workout, and I'll only do 2 exercises at the most. Heavy compound movements build more overall muscle!

----------


## Matt

> this need a Bump GO MM.


Thanks lol, but again its only something ive studied a little, but imo very important..

----------


## Scott78

I found i made more gains when changed my program to 5x5, the post made total sense to me and think great post for a newbie

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Just do synthol... duh.

----------


## IM708

Very good info matt. Once in a while we all need a rehash on info like this.




> Gross, two men Kissing..........EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKk.


How old are we again?




> Just do synthol... duh.


 Good idea...

----------


## hankdiesel

> Very good info matt. Once in a while we all need a rehash on info like this.
> 
> 
> How old are we again?
> 
> Good idea...


I've seen that picture before. Is that for real or what?

----------


## xnotoriousx

No way it's real. If it is, that looks so awful.

----------


## j4ever41

what i cant beleive is that these people do synthrol and dont know how and when it comes out looking like the above pic they think it looks good must be a mental defect. I agree with the original point of this thread.

----------


## Matt

What i cant believe is that my thread has turned into a synthrol one!!

----------


## teflonKid

Good read MAD MATT! If you had another thread on how to get bigger chest. that would make my day :LOL: 






> No way it's real. If it is, that looks so awful.


It looks fake to me. Photoshop job?

----------


## Overhaulz

Yeah, totally fake. You've obviously never Greg Valentino. He's photoshopped too. Not real at all... /sarcasm off.

Yes, there are idiots that really do that to their bodies...

----------


## xnotoriousx

> Yeah, totally fake. You've obviously never Greg Valentino. He's photoshopped too. Not real at all... /sarcasm off.
> 
> Yes, there are idiots that really do that to their bodies...


I've seen the Greg Valintino bio, but his arms didn't look nowhere near that awful. That's just sick! Looks like a 100 y/o fat ladies leg or something  :Tear:

----------


## johnnybigguns

I got alittle over 17 inch arms and I still feel tiny
I wanna see 20 atleast

----------


## Narkissos

I'm not sure I agree with this, or similarly-themed articles.

----------


## IronReload04

Well, I would have to 100 percent agree with this

----------


## Matt

I to 100% agree with this...

----------


## Matt

And the fact is there are many studies that back it up...

----------


## Narkissos

> And the fact is there are many studies that back it up...


Show me the study that states that i need to add 30 lbs of boydweight to add inches to my upper arms... as this and other similarly-themed articles state.

Let me save you the trouble of looking... as there are none.

----------


## Narkissos

> It's always taken both compound *and* isolation movements to excel as a bodybuilder.


bingo

-CNS

----------


## Matt

I the original statement it is made clear that compound AND isolation movements are needed...

----------


## sales18

Plus, dead lifts are fun!!!

----------


## Matt

Always love the deadlifts lol...

----------


## Gears

> Always love the deadlifts lol...


I'll pass on the deadlifts... It's all about heavy unbelted squats for me.

----------


## Matt

^^^ Them to lol, even though i hate squats (they hurt) i know there importance...

----------


## CBGB

Bump.......good stuff!

----------


## Matt

I feel it should be a sticky... Thats just me...

----------


## DSM4Life

my 12inch man-hood makes up for my small arms.

----------


## Matt

> my 12inch man-hood makes up for my small arms.


Hahaha :Haha:  :Haha: , now i know your not being honest...

----------


## Matt

> my 12inch man-hood makes up for my small arms.


My 18inch arms make up for my 7inch manhood... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## CBGB

> I feel it should be a sticky... Thats just me...


I second that

----------


## kickinit

I have heard this before, its true to some degree. But I have seen people that can build legs and still have problems with legs and vise versa or huge shoulders and no guns. I think genetics plays a big roll as wel.

----------


## Matt

Bump, always good to read from time to time...

----------


## JackSparrow

Stuart Mcroberts wrote a few books on the training principles of 'less is more', the 'Brawn' series. He advocates concentrating on the basic mass building excerices in aid to gain mass over the whole body. There a good read.

----------


## ninesecz

> Very good info matt. Once in a while we all need a rehash on info like this.
> 
> 
> How old are we again?
> 
> Good idea...


Does this kid not know he looks like a total Tool?

----------


## mysixpackabs

am i gifted? 150lbs and 16inch arms hahaha

----------


## Matt

Bump...

I know its old but its well worth a read....

For those that want huge arms....

----------


## Exilus

> am i gifted? 150lbs and 16inch arms hahaha


if you`re 5`4, aye.

----------


## DSM4Life

Madd matt i love you.

----------


## Reelmuscle

I must be the exception....175 lbs and close to 18" arms... :Big Grin:  (Id MUCH rather have bigger legs than bigger arms)

Good read, although like some people have stated, doing arms more consistently vs. deads, squats, etc. will yield bigger arms (unfortunately)

----------


## Matt

> Madd matt i love you.


I love me too bro....

----------


## a52735

> For all those that want big arms.
> 
> To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and say 100lbs, your curling poundage should readily come up by 30lbs or so if you work hard enough on curls. This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100lbs to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70lbs to your bench press, for reps. This assumes you've put together a sound program and have worked hard on bench. That will add size to your triceps.
> 
> If your desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms you'll need to add 30lbs or more over your body, unless your arms buy levitra vardenafil are way behind the rest of you. Dont start thinking about 17inch arms or even 16inch arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160 or even 170lbs. Few people can get seroquel online big arms without having a big body. Your unlikely to be one of the exceptions.
> 
> 15 sets of arm flexor exercises and 15 sets of isolation tricep exercises with a few squats, deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthought will give you a great pump and attack the arms from all angles. However, it wont make your arms grow much, if at all, unless your already squating and benching big poundages, or are genetically gifted.
> 
> As your main structures come along in size and strenght (hip, thigh and back structure, and the pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size to. How can you bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding alot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift the house and row big weights without having the arm flexors, not to mention the shoulders and the upper back to go with those lifts. How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps without having alot of muscle all over your body.
> ...





Steroid cool.

----------

